# can anyone tell me what brand or kind of sewer snake this is???



## Brianbutler66 (Sep 19, 2021)

Picked this up for free from a scrap pile, works great just curious about its brand or if it’s something homemade or what I’ve looked everywhere and can’t seem to find anything resembling it? The only tag on it is on the electric motor itself and it’s a “dayton split phase gearmotor model 2z796c” any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

looks a lot like this one:


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

You picked it up out of a scrap pile or stole it and wanted to know what to list it as on ebay. It's all old Marco medium workhorse HD. That machine will eat your lunch and they stopped making it. If it works you can get about $6000.00 for it. Don't take any less than $5000


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The cable guy said:


> You picked it up out of a scrap pile or stole it and wanted to know what to list it as on ebay. It's all old Marco medium workhorse HD. That machine will eat your lunch and they stopped making it. If it works you can get about $6000.00 for it. Don't take any less than $5000


You didn’t add for inflation. I’m not perfect with my billing either.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Spartan 100


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

That's a Dik4 with a 5/8" cable.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

— censored by moderator —


----------



## Brianbutler66 (Sep 19, 2021)

The cable guy said:


> You picked it up out of a scrap pile or stole it and wanted to know what to list it as on ebay. It's all old Marco medium workhorse HD. That machine will eat your lunch and they stopped making it. If it works you can get about $6000.00 for it. Don't take any less than $5000


I appreciate it I’m a maintenance supervisor at a resort and my crew found it in our storage barn and the owner wanted to get rid of it because of its size so it was given to me


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Brianbutler66 said:


> I appreciate it I’m a maintenance supervisor at a resort and my crew found it in our storage barn and the owner wanted to get rid of it because of its size so it was given to me


can you please get the owner of the drain machine to sign up for this forum and “FOLLOW ALL THE FORUMS RULES” and let us know he gave it to you so we know it’s not stolen.
Then I’ll tell you what brand it is and where you can get spare parts


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

That thing will probably get you killed if you dont know how to run it.....


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Master Mark said:


> That thing will probably get you killed if you dont know how to run it.....


^^This^^

Drain cleaning equipment can be incredibly dangerous as it is. Open cage machines even more so. Best to leave it to the professionals.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

hewhodigsholes said:


> ^^This^^
> 
> Drain cleaning equipment can be incredibly dangerous as it is. Open cage machines even more so. Best to leave it to the professionals.


We had a guy in town rig up the foot pedal so it would stay on so he could get up into the crawl space and run it into a clean out
plug.... He ended up strangling himself to death when he caught a root and could not get out of the cables way


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Master Mark said:


> We had a guy in town rig up the foot pedal so it would stay on so he could get up into the crawl space and run it into a clean out
> plug.... He ended up strangling himself to death when he caught a root and could not get out of the cables way


That's some Final Destination level stuff right there!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was given one of those 10-15 years ago. I used it on my main just to try it out. It ended up in the scrap yard. At least I made some money from it….


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> We had a guy in town rig up the foot pedal so it would stay on so he could get up into the crawl space and run it into a clean out
> plug.... He ended up strangling himself to death when he caught a root and could not get out of the cables way


Whoa.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> We had a guy in town rig up the foot pedal so it would stay on so he could get up into the crawl space and run it into a clean out
> plug.... He ended up strangling himself to death when he caught a root and could not get out of the cables way


Cool story but I won't believe it without a news article.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

DDDave said:


> Whoa.


Then again, what's it doing after he gets it going till he crawls to where he's going? I take back the whoa for now.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

DDDave said:


> Then again, what's it doing after he gets it going till he crawls to where he's going? I take back the whoa for now.


He's got the cable running inside a 1" pvc pipe so he's just fine


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

DDDave said:


> Then again, what's it doing after he gets it going till he crawls to where he's going? I take back the whoa for now.


2 extension cords plug them into each other when you get where you're going then loop it on your foot so when you kick it unplugs the machine. Keep the cable sleeved in 3/4 poly to keep the cable from knotting up. Did it my self in my younger much dumber years.

Op that machine is literally the most dangerous machine on the market. You have been warned.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> Cool story but I won't believe it without a news article.



This went down a long time ago... maybe its old plumbing folk lore
the guy was working by himself and somehow rigged the
foot pedal to stay on ... the customer found him dead...
and that is all I heard.... 

I also heard about the roto rooter plumber who electrocuted 
himself fooling around with a bad sump pump... customer found
him dead as a piece of pop-eyes fried chicken too---


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I also heard about the roto rooter plumber who electrocuted
> himself fooling around with a bad sump pump... customer found
> him dead as a piece of pop-eyes fried chicken too---


I heard a story around here about a guy in the attic doing ductwork, the home had old knob and tube wiring. By the time they found him he had already turned into chicharrones


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

An old timer told me a story, that he once got called to a apparent building with water flooding from a unit, the super tried to unlock the door, but something was blocking it. They had to shove it open, there was a naked dead guy, behind the door, all cut up they figured he had slipped getting out of the shower and put if face through the toilet tank, he bled out by the time he got to the hallway and before he could call for help. He had to climb over the dead guy to shut off the water to the toilet.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> An old timer told me a story, that he once got called to a apparent building with water flooding from a unit, the super tried to unlock the door, but something was blocking it. They had to shove it open, there was a naked dead guy, behind the door, all cut up they figured he had slipped getting out of the shower and put if face through the toilet tank, he bled out by the time he got to the hallway and before he could call for help. He had to climb over the dead guy to shut off the water to the toilet.


I won’t believe it unless I see a news article about it lolololololo


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

sparky said:


> I won’t believe it unless I see a news article about it lolololololo


Ill head over to my library’s basement and start searching 1980’s newspaper articles on the microfiche.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> ...................I also heard about the roto rooter plumber who electrocuted
> himself fooling around with a bad sump pump... customer found
> him dead as a piece of pop-eyes fried chicken too---


Now that I believe. Just the other week I opened a 30gal chamber to remove grease chunks from a float and felt some tingles


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a house that I do a prevent every year. Outside clean out, my cable sparks in the pvc. Told the owner, he had his electrician check it out. Said everything is fine.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I have a house that I do a prevent every year. Outside clean out, my cable sparks in the pvc. Told the owner, he had his electrician check it out. Said everything is fine.


I'm sure your motor has a gfci pack. Next time the cable is in and sparking, unplug your machine and measure voltage between the cable and the ground socket of the outlet.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I'm sure your motor has a gfci pack. Next time the cable is in and sparking, unplug your machine and measure voltage between the cable and the ground socket of the outlet.


That’s about 20’ away. I could run some romex.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> That’s about 20’ away. I could run some romex.


Just use an extension cord?

If there's a voltage from your cable that may mean there is a buried romex line near the waste line which is damaged. Or less likely is that the outlet is faulty. Actually, I would try a different outlet on a different circuit too and see if you still get sparking.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> I have a house that I do a prevent every year. Outside clean out, my cable sparks in the pvc. Told the owner, he had his electrician check it out. Said everything is fine.


This keeps the toilet paper and giant turds from slowing down and causing a clog


----------

